# Bad Shock? 47k miles 09 Altima



## npolite (Aug 18, 2011)

Hi All,

I noticed on my sister's Altima that the gap between the top of the fender and the tire rear left side has fallen compared to the right side. Is this a failed shock and would she get some type of comp from the dealer on it since it only has 47k miles? She has been involved in a rear collision so I don't know if we can go against the other person for damages after almost a year.

Otherwise I can do this myself but wanted to check first or if this is some type of known issue.

I haven't done this personally before but I'm assuming that everything is taken off from the outside and no trunk carpet removal is needed? Also when I order the new one from Nissan, do i need to take any parts off the old one and place it on the new one? I see that the spring is not tied to the shock so I am assuming it is safe to just remove the lower and upper screws while it is jacked up?



Rear left (bad side)









Rear right (good side)


----------

